# Forum Technical Questions >  >  In the Restaurant section

## stbartshopper

Remove the 2016 restaurant map stickey and replace it with an updated one- opportunity for Andy or Kevin?

----------


## JEK

I update the maps frequently. Look at the content dates of the actual maps.

----------

